# tea - good or bad?



## big sis (Aug 15, 2010)

Being a Brit who likes my cuppa - and has had to give up coffee - I'm very confused about whether ordinary tea is good or bad for IBS. I've read that it can slow motility and reduce cortisol - good - or that it has caffeine and can be an irritant - bad. Anyone got any thoughts/experience they can share on this? Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I dealt with daily D over a 10 year period, both coffee and tea were irritants (presumably from the caffeine and other chemicals) which would result in some stomach pains and that would be followed by D. I did continue with my morning cup of coffee; but I did stop drinking a pot a day and changed from Earl Grey to herbal teas. The thing is, there were so many triggers in my daily diet, that this really only would reduce my D marginally. Foaming soy milk for my morning cappuccino probably made the most difference in what I did and I even gave up on that over time. I figured if I was only having one cup a day I would trade off the enjoyment of milk for one more time in the washroom. I was going to be in there for much of the morning anyway...Mark


----------



## big sis (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Mark. I gave up the milk in my tea some time ago, and then had to make it much weaker than I used to, or it was too strong and bitter. I use ordinary black tea, Earl Grey or Green. I love strong black coffee too, but that had to go, as sometimes the consequences were very rapid and very unpleasant! I'll sometimes have a cup of coffee on a Sunday morning if I've no plans for the day. Sometimes my system doesn't react to it at all, sometimes there's a problem.


----------



## MoxieH (Aug 18, 2010)

big sis said:


> Thanks Mark. I gave up the milk in my tea some time ago, and then had to make it much weaker than I used to, or it was too strong and bitter. I use ordinary black tea, Earl Grey or Green. I love strong black coffee too, but that had to go, as sometimes the consequences were very rapid and very unpleasant! I'll sometimes have a cup of coffee on a Sunday morning if I've no plans for the day. Sometimes my system doesn't react to it at all, sometimes there's a problem.


----------



## MoxieH (Aug 18, 2010)

I have IBS, but have found that since I started taking a probiotic called Tuzen I am much better and can tolerate foods that gave me problems in the past. This is the first time I've used this, so I'm not sure if it's working.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 19, 2010)

hy. i have ibs also and i experienced that i can not drink anything what contains coffein or taurine also like RedBull, it makes me go to the bathroom and than diarrhea. What i hace tryed to drink small amount of coffe in the morning, but coffe like 3 in 1, or just simple black coffe with a little milk and makes me fell good. Diarhhea can occur most commonly for people with ibs even if you are in a hurry or aggitated or under stress, or even chewing gum ( instead of gum try tic tac, works for me but makes me hungry after a while). You can find some usefull information about ibs and diarrhea causes on my web GASTROBIZZ. Hope it helps you. Good luck


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

MoxieH, interesting to hear your story about Tuzen, which I tried and found unhelpful a while back. Maybe I should try it again...


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

For me I drink lots of tea everyday although I now use soya milk (milk caused a few problems sometimes), I don't think it makes much difference to me. I can drink loads and be fine the following day so I just carry on enjoying my cups of tea. I love my tea. I did give up coffee a few years ago but I confess that was only because I stopped smoking and I just couldn't drink it without linking it to ciggies.


----------



## big sis (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Claire. As a fellow Brit you clearly understand the absolute need for regular cups of tea! What you say is very reassuring -can't say I'd really noticed any obvious problems from drinking it, but asked the question, because we're so often told to give up caffeine. I've compromised by cutting down a bit - now have mint or camomile as my first drink of the morning, and go onto "proper" tea at breakfast time. May have one or two more herbals during the day, and after 4pm, because caffeine does interfere with my sleep. Inbetween I shall continue to enjoy my cuppa! Thankyou.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

oh god yes I do. Can't live without my tea!!! I did try stopping all tea and coffee for 3 months several years ago to see if it made any difference to the diarrhea. I went cold turkey and it didn't make any difference to me at all. So I started on my cuppas again. I did try herbal teas but urghh they just aren't the same.


----------



## big sis (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree - herbal teas aren't the same! But I've convinced myself that I like mint, camomile, fennel and redbush, as long as I can alternate them with the real thing. Hate the fruity ones - though a friend brought me some from Austria and they were gorgeous - so much nicer than the British ones. Now its breakfast time - and my first cup of the day....


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Tea is ok for me, everyday, but light tea only (if the tea is as black as coffee>not good!)


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on the Tea I guessPeppermint Tea is supposed to help treat IBS. And it's perfectly natural. Try to avoid sugar, but its not really a problem. As peppermint has its own flavor.


----------

